# Froststoff



## kuckif95 (18. November 2008)

wie droppt er bei euch??


wird der dropp in höheren gebieten besser??


----------



## Fähnchen (19. November 2008)

also ich kann auch nur von den Anfangsgebieten was zu sagen....
hab etz leider erst ein halbes lvl machen können und hab 2 stacks Froststoff in der Zeit bekommen... möchte behaupten nicht viel... aber es wird wohl auch wie bei bc sein, dass mein erst später die guten Ecken findet wo der stoff in rauen Mengen droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ***Amalek*** (19. November 2008)

Bin knapp lvl 78 und da tut sich nicht viel, was den Froststoff angeht. Naja, war ja auch noch nicht überall^^ Und die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich als Letztes


----------



## Deathtroll (19. November 2008)

hab bis jetzt in den 3 lvl die ich gemacht hab 90 froststoff gefunden 
also sehr viel find ich das ned aber denke die droprate wird sich von gebiet zu gebiet bessern.. hoffe ich ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dawnhawk (19. November 2008)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43876
Aber ich weiss leider nicht wie man da rankommt...
Gruss Dawn


----------



## kuckif95 (19. November 2008)

naja das hikft auch net soviel das "mehr"plündern....

bin ich froh das ich mats hatte um 12 skillpunkte mit nem alten rezept zumachen.....

ich finde der stoff droppt recht mies bis jetzt


----------



## Orrosh (19. November 2008)

kuckif95 schrieb:


> naja das hikft auch net soviel das "mehr"plündern....
> 
> bin ich froh das ich mats hatte um 12 skillpunkte mit nem alten rezept zumachen.....
> 
> ich finde der stoff droppt recht mies bis jetzt



so mies finde ich die Dropchance gar nicht .. kommt eben auf den Mob an. Wer nur Tiere killt, muss sich da nicht wundern. Untote und Humaniode droppen hingegen sehr gut. Im Nexus und in Utgarde kommen sogar bis zu 5 Froststoff pro Mob vor. Im Azjol Erub hingegen nix. Warum? Richig! Käfer und Spinnen tragen keinen Stoff.


----------



## kuckif95 (19. November 2008)

welche mobs stoff ham weiss ich scho....

ich hab vielleicht kein dropp glück


----------



## Divinavene (19. November 2008)

Ich hab bisher auch immer recht gut Froststoff bekommen. ^^

In den beiden Inis fand ich das sogar recht praktisch, dass ich mehr Stoffe looten kann als "Nicht Schneider", weil dort noch viele Mobs gelootet werden können, nach dem sie schon geplündert wurden. Natürlich ist das dann nur Froststoff. 

Einen Grund zur Klage kann ich jetzt nicht von mir behaupten. Aber ich lege es auch ehrlich gesagt auch nicht darauf an, von heute auf morgen einen Full-Skill zu haben. Ich lasse mir Zeit, genau wie beim Leveln. ^^


----------



## Sufuri (19. November 2008)

Hab 36 Stacks Froststoff bis lvl 75 gehabt, bin z.Z Schneider auf 418


----------



## Bitialis (19. November 2008)

also ich beruhig dich..
je höher desto mehr^^

in gundrak z.B. droppt teils bei einen mob 7 Froststoff ^^


----------



## Melvar (19. November 2008)

Dawnhawk schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43876
> Aber ich weiss leider nicht wie man da rankommt...
> Gruss Dawn



Ist das nicht der skill den man ganz zu beginn für 5g lernen kann?

Ich hab jetzt aufjedenfall eine passive fähigkeit die das macht...


----------



## kuckif95 (19. November 2008)

jop direkt beim schneider leher kostet 5g


----------



## gethonic (20. November 2008)

Dawnhawk schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43876
> Aber ich weiss leider nicht wie man da rankommt...
> Gruss Dawn




das lernst du beim Schneiderlehrer in den Startgebieten von Nordend.
Schau mal im Zauberbuch unter Allgemeines, evtl. hast das schon...

lg
getho


----------



## Thrainan (21. November 2008)

Also ich hab mal eben ein wenig die Blasc Datenbank durchforstet. Hab mal geschaut wie der Stoff in den gebieten so droppüt. Es scheint auf jeden Fall besser zu werden, sofern die Werte dort stimmen. 
Mobs aus den Startgebieten dropen mit einer warscheinlichkeit von 8-13%. 
Mobs aus dem Sturmgipfel werden dagegen mit 26-33% geführt. 
Ich weis zwar nicht ob die Werte mit, oder ohne den Schneiderbonus gerechnet sind, nehme aber mal an das die Datenbank da nicht unterscheidet. Sprich für Schneider wird es noch einen Tick höher, für andere einen Tick niedriger liegen. 

Auch wenns nur grob ist, ich habe gestern beim leveln mit nem Freund über 4h etwa 1/3 mehr Stoff bekommen. Allerdings haben wir viele Tiere ect. getötet, also ist das nicht so genau.


----------



## Velnias (24. November 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt einen Schneiderskill von 440 und hab den meisten Froststoff im Ah gekauft und die letzten 10 Punkte durch Froststoff Taschen gemacht, die ich für 200-300g wiederum im Ah verkaufen konnte. Ab 440 gibt es beim Lehrer auch keine neuen Sachen mehr zu lernen.
Was mich mal interessieren würde wie liegen die Preise bei euch auf den Server so für Froststoff Stacks?
Auf Kil'jaeden kostet ein Stack im Moment von 30-50g.


----------



## Schascha84 (26. November 2008)

das mit dem froststoff im AH kaufen lass ich lieber.. auf blackhand kostet das 20er stack 45-75g -.- naja.. blackhand halt -.-

hab auch erst nen skill von 393.. bin jetzt 78 und im sturmgipfel siehts gut aus mit dem stoff.. denke mal das ich da bissl was zusammen bekommen werd^^


----------



## pflock (28. November 2008)

Mehr finden ist natürlich toll, vielleicht wird es ja auch ähnlich wird wie bei Kürschnern. Das man dann auch Fetzen findet und z.B. 5 Fetzen zu einem Stoff verbasteln kann.

fast bei jedem mob droppen diese fetzen und dann einfach wie oben geschrieben herstellen.
einfach ein wenig mehr nachlesen anstatt immer zu flamen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

einige haben den link gepostet und beim gepostetem link die kommentare lesen.
oder schreibt ein tix an GM und beschwert euch wegen der droprate...............

schnell 80 werden aber keine ahnung von der ganzen wow welt................


----------



## Orrosh (1. Dezember 2008)

Schascha84 schrieb:


> das mit dem froststoff im AH kaufen lass ich lieber.. auf blackhand kostet das 20er stack 45-75g -.- naja.. blackhand halt -.-
> 
> hab auch erst nen skill von 393.. bin jetzt 78 und im sturmgipfel siehts gut aus mit dem stoff.. denke mal das ich da bissl was zusammen bekommen werd^^




das ist auf Taerar aber nicht anders .. auf Teldrassil hab ich mangels Betroffenheit noch nicht nachgeschaut .. 
Was auch teuer ist: Nordmeerperlen .. kosten auch so um die 50g


----------



## Schascha84 (2. Dezember 2008)

Orrosh schrieb:


> das ist auf Taerar aber nicht anders .. auf Teldrassil hab ich mangels Betroffenheit noch nicht nachgeschaut ..
> Was auch teuer ist: Nordmeerperlen .. kosten auch so um die 50g



naja.. denke die preise ändern sich wieder.. is halt am anfang so.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab am anfang zum beispiel 20 kobaltbarren für 280g verkauft... jetzt kriegste die für 130g schon schwer los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wird sich schon wieder einpendeln.


----------



## Gremu (4. Dezember 2008)

hat denn vielelicht jemand ein tip wo, ohen in inis zu gehen, man gut Stoffe farmen kann? Am besten AE farmen. habe mir mal die mobs angeschaut die eien 100% droprate haben die wollt ich gleich wenn ich zuhause bin mal ausprobieren. aber vielelicht hat hier der ein oder andere ne gegend wo man gut farmen kann.


----------



## d2wap (4. Dezember 2008)

Südliche Eiskrone oder etwas nördlich von Naxx in der Drachenöde droppt gut Zeug...


----------



## gethonic (30. Dezember 2008)

Velnias schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt einen Schneiderskill von 440 und hab den meisten Froststoff im Ah gekauft und die letzten 10 Punkte durch Froststoff Taschen gemacht, die ich für 200-300g wiederum im Ah verkaufen konnte. Ab 440 gibt es beim Lehrer auch keine neuen Sachen mehr zu lernen.
> Was mich mal interessieren würde wie liegen die Preise bei euch auf den Server so für Froststoff Stacks?
> Auf Kil'jaeden kostet ein Stack im Moment von 30-50g.



Zirkel des Cenarius ca 29 - 32 gold. im für den ZdC normalen bereich, wobei es immer leute gibt, dies versuchen, nen stack für 50g zu verticken. da finde ich, sollte man übrigens mal warten können und diese anbieter boykottieren... ..ist aber meine persönliche meinung...


----------



## StepBack (30. Dezember 2008)

gethonic schrieb:


> Zirkel des Cenarius ca 29 - 32 gold. im für den ZdC normalen bereich, wobei es immer leute gibt, dies versuchen, nen stack für 50g zu verticken. da finde ich, sollte man übrigens mal warten können und diese anbieter boykottieren... ..ist aber meine persönliche meinung...


Würds nicht so negativ sehen, diese Anbieter probieren doch meistens nur den Marktpreis nen bisschen nach oben zu treiben.


----------



## Karius (30. Dezember 2008)

Durotan 25-33. Wenn ein Schneider grad Grosseinkauf macht kannst du unter 30 aber zeitweise vergessen.


----------



## gm3++ (31. Dezember 2008)

ich weis garnicht awas ihr habt, bin jez lvl 75/hab nicht viel gespielt) und habe meine halbe bank mit froststoff voll...


----------



## advanced08 (31. Dezember 2008)

buffed FTW xD

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33470


----------



## Logeras (1. Januar 2009)

gm3++ schrieb:


> ich weis garnicht awas ihr habt, bin jez lvl 75/hab nicht viel gespielt) und habe meine halbe bank mit froststoff voll...




Das ist nicht viel, wenn man bedenkt das Pro Froststofftasche schon alleine 90 Froststoff verbraucht werden.


----------



## Davatar (5. Januar 2009)

Zum hochskillen braucht man auch mehrere tausend Froststoffe, da ist die halbe Bank wirklich nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Januar 2009)

Zum Erste Hilfe skillen reicht er bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adidas2023 (8. Januar 2009)

lässt sich recht giut nebenbei in Inis farmen da gibts öfters mal 5 - 7 Stück.
Ansonsten muss man halt humanoide farmen oder im ah kaufen

auf Gilneas verkaufen diese "dummen" Schneider Froststofftaschen für 100 Gold Oo also weit unter ihrem Wert 
sowas blödes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich skill jetz ganz langsam mit Schwarztüchern & Co


----------



## Capitano (1. Februar 2009)

Ich hab grade eben 14 stacks für je 9g99s gekauft
Jetzt bin ich glücklich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## justblue (2. Februar 2009)

Ich zahle maximal 15g pro Stack Froststoff, mit Glück bekomme ich ihn um 10g.

Keine Ahnung, warum manche Schlaumeier glauben, sie würden Froststoffballen im AH um wesentlich mehr Gold loswerden als Froststoff.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 20 Ballen um >200g sind da keine Seltenheit. Da ist man fast immer günstiger dran, wenn man sich 100 Froststoff kauft.

Wenn du bei den Söhnen Hodirs questest, bekommst du irgendwann eine Quest, bei der du Augen aus herumliegenden Riesen looten musst. Manchmal spawnen aber auch bis zu 3 Eisenzwerge, die dich angreifen. Diese 3 Zwerge sind relativ leicht umzukloppen und droppen gut Froststoff. Also einfach die Quest nicht abgeben und fröhlich farmen. Weiterer Vorteil: Du hast wenig Konkurrenz, weil die meisten die Quest schon abgeschlossen haben und die Riesen gar nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## Ascanius (2. Februar 2009)

Auf Ambossar gerade (glüclicher Weise) ziemlicher Preisverfall....
kaufe kein stack mehr über 10g und kaufe dennoch einiges^^


----------



## Mindadar (5. Juni 2009)

Ich hab zum glück als ich anfangen durfte mit Froststoff zeug herzustellen 500stk geschenkt bekommen bzw mehrere Ballen bekommen von freunden die den noch auf der Bank hatten


----------



## Bolx (10. Juni 2009)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Ich hab zum glück als ich anfangen durfte mit Froststoff zeug herzustellen 500stk geschenkt bekommen bzw mehrere Ballen bekommen von freunden die den noch auf der Bank hatten



Dieser Beitrag ist wirklich informativ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tera-Froce (4. Juli 2009)

Bolx schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag ist wirklich informativ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




deiner aber auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also mir mangels jetzt nich mehr an Froststoff aber dafür an diesem doofen Schleierstaub für Magie.Frostballen...

1Stack Schleierstaub kostet bei uns knapp 150G!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Juli 2009)

Dawnhawk schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=43876
> Aber ich weiss leider nicht wie man da rankommt...
> Gruss Dawn


Droppt bei Untoten und Houmanoiden in NE, bei mir hatts sofort beim ersten Mob gedroppt, nachdem ich nen Skill von 325 hatte^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. Juli 2009)

hmm, hab ich das nicht beim lehrer in nordend gelernt?


----------

